# SUCHE: Schönen See in Schweden - Hecht/Zander



## dasBo87 (2. August 2010)

Moin, Moin...

ich suche nach einem Haus an nem schönen See in Schweden, zum Hecht/Zander angeln. Der See sollte nicht so groß sein wie z.B. der Bolmen. Habe mir schon ein paar angeguckt wie z.B. den "Hindsen" und "Ömmern", aber scheinen nicht so gut für Zander zu sein. Kann mir wer einen empfehlen, wo man gute Chancen auf größere Hechte/Zander hat?! (Ich weiß das man die Fanggarantie nie mitbuchen kann und es Wetter/Jahres abhängig ist - Urlaub im Herbst). 

War letztes Jahr am "Unnen" und haben nur Zwerge gefangen! 26 Hechte 40-70cm und 6 Zander 45-65cm...
Wir wollten dieses Jahr doch etwas größere fangen... 

Vielleicht kann mir wer weiterhelfen und mir Tips für ein schönes Gewässer geben...

Danke!

Gruß Bo!


----------



## daniel_ (2. August 2010)

*AW: SUCHE: Schönen See in Schweden - Hecht/Zander*

Da fallen  mir gleich einige ein:
Vidöstern, Flaren, Furen...
Die sind alle bei Värnamo..
Ansonsten gibts auch im Rusken einige..


----------



## alfons58 (3. August 2010)

*AW: SUCHE: Schönen See in Schweden - Hecht/Zander*

Hallo komme gerade aus Schweden zurück, kann Dir den Straken empfehlen, nähe Motala. Hechte und Barsche. Hatten hier ein Fereinhaus. Einer meiner schönsten Urlaube und Angeltechnisch gesehen, einer meiner erfogreichsten. Waren jeden Tag für drei bis vier Stunden Angeln. Minimum drei bis vier Hechte( ca. 60 bis 95 cm) obwohl wir überwiegend auf Barsch gingen. Kapitalster Barsch 42 cm 0,8 Kg Kapitalster Hecht 95 cm und das bei einer Tagestemperatur von 33,5° und Wassertemperatur 24,5°. Franz Beckenbauer würde sagen a Traum.

Viel Petri Heil 

Alfons#h


----------



## dasBo87 (3. August 2010)

*AW: SUCHE: Schönen See in Schweden - Hecht/Zander*

@Alfons:
Hast du evtl. mehr Infos über den See und über welche Vermittlung lief es?

Was haltet ihr vom See "Kösen" (neben dem Bolmen)?


----------



## alfons58 (6. August 2010)

*AW: SUCHE: Schönen See in Schweden - Hecht/Zander*

Habe es über www.Interchalet.de gebucht. Aber, habe die Adresse des Besitzers. Reich ich Dir nach. Nun, der See ist ca. 8km lang und sieht aus wie ein "H" wenn du Googelearth hast dan gib mal Stora Boda (29 oder 25) ein. Dann kannst du dir Ihn anschauen. Ein wunderschöner Waldsee, (wie fast alle Seen in Schweden#6) durchschnittliche Tiefe 2,50 bis 3 meter. Wasser bräunlich gefärbt aber klar. Naturerlebnis pur. Hatten drei mal Begegnung mit Elchen. Unsere Unterkunft war ein ehemaliges königliches Jagdhaus. Sehr sehr rustikal, wir wollten es aber so.
Die Besitzer super freundlich und es hat an nichts gefehlt. Boot mit Motor und Kanu waren dabei. 

Gruß Alfons
PS ein ander See wäre der Rusken, ein absoluter Zander/Hecht und Barschsee. Da gibt es viele Berichte unter www.fisch-hitparade.de


----------



## activator (7. August 2010)

*AW: SUCHE: Schönen See in Schweden - Hecht/Zander*

Hallo Alfons,

wir, 2-3 Leute aus Süddeutschland wollen in KW 37 nach Schweden zum Angeln. Deim Bericht hört sich sehr spannend an.
Hast du auch mir die Adresse des Besitzers?
Da unser Anreiseweg sehr lang ist, wollen wir mit dem Flieger nach Schweden reisen. Ist es empfehlenswert, dort ein Mietauto für eine Woche zu mieten? Hast du da schon Erfahrungen gemacht?
Gruß, danke für deine Antwort

Daniel


----------



## Plantagenarbeiter (17. August 2010)

*AW: SUCHE: Schönen See in Schweden - Hecht/Zander*

Hey,

schau doch mal hier rein: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3010096&highlight=k%F6sen#post3010096 

Da habe ich einen kleinen Bericht zu geschrieben. Die Größe der gefangenen Fische war auch eher mittelgroß. Nur unserer Vermieter hat von 18-Pfündern (Hechte) berichtet - ob da was dran ist oder nicht, dass wirst du überprüfen müssen. Gewässer ist aber toll, gelegentlich auch sehr tief - bis 20 Meter.

Gruß


----------



## alfons58 (18. August 2010)

*AW: SUCHE: Schönen See in Schweden - Hecht/Zander*



activator schrieb:


> Hallo Alfons,
> 
> wir, 2-3 Leute aus Süddeutschland wollen in KW 37 nach Schweden zum Angeln. Deim Bericht hört sich sehr spannend an.
> Hast du auch mir die Adresse des Besitzers?
> ...


Hallo also mit Mietauto habe ich leider keine Erfahrung. Aber wir haben uns für nächstes Jahr ähnliches überlegt.  
Hier die Adresse: Peter Karlsson ;Stora Boda 29; 59034 Tjällmo; Telefon +46141-61138; E-Mail Peter.Karlsson@indlast.se
Hoffe es hilft. Gruß Alfons


----------



## alfons58 (20. August 2010)

*AW: SUCHE: Schönen See in Schweden - Hecht/Zander*

Leider hatte sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen:r Karlsson schreibt man mit doppel s....:vik:


----------



## 1000gts (9. September 2010)

*AW: SUCHE: Schönen See in Schweden - Hecht/Zander*



dasBo87 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin...
> 
> ich suche nach einem Haus an nem schönen See in Schweden, zum Hecht/Zander angeln. Der See sollte nicht so groß sein wie z.B. der Bolmen. Habe mir schon ein paar angeguckt wie z.B. den "Hindsen" und "Ömmern", aber scheinen nicht so gut für Zander zu sein. Kann mir wer einen empfehlen, wo man gute Chancen auf größere Hechte/Zander hat?! (Ich weiß das man die Fanggarantie nie mitbuchen kann und es Wetter/Jahres abhängig ist - Urlaub im Herbst).
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Bo !

der See - Knon - hat etwa 1100 ha und liegt in Värmland ( Mittelschweden ) in der Nähe von Hagfors ca. 100 KM von Karlstad entfernt und ist bekannt für seine großen Hechte .
Ich fahre seit 10 Jahren dort hin, auch weil ein Freund direkt am See ein Ferienhaus hat, was man mieten kann - mindestens 1 Woche -. Hecht ohne Ende, manchmal mit Geduld und manchmal sofort, ist eben so. Der größte Hecht, den ich selber vom Boot mit Schleppangel gefangen habe, war vor 2 Jahre einer von ca. 110 cm und einem Gewicht von fast 12 Kilo. Sind aber schon größere aber natürlich auch deutlich kleinere gefangen worden. Auf dem See gibt es auch eine Lachsfarm und wir hatten vor 8 Jahres das Glück, dass böse Buben - sogenannte Naturschützer - ein Becken geöffnet hatten und ca. 20000 Lachse im See verschwanden. Wir haben Viele davon vom Ufer aus mit Mais und Pose  gefangen und direkt entweder geräuchert oder als Graved-Lachs zubereitet. Frischer geht`s nicht.

Auch wenn Du nicht`s fangen solltest, was nicht möglich ist, kann es sein, dass Dir ein freundlicher Schwede einen Hecht schenkt, da die Schweden keinen Hecht essen und diesen als " Katzenfisch " bezeichnen.

Wir fahren jetzt Ende September wieder dort hin.

Freundliche Grüße

1000gts#h


----------



## lille pojken (9. September 2010)

*AW: SUCHE: Schönen See in Schweden - Hecht/Zander*



1000gts schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du nicht`s fangen solltest, was nicht möglich ist, kann es sein, dass Dir ein freundlicher Schwede einen Hecht schenkt, da die Schweden keinen Hecht essen und diesen als " Katzenfisch " bezeichnen.
> 1000gts#h


 
Hejsan

Na da hat dir die PIPILOTTAR aber ein mittelschwerden Bären auf gebunden,der schwede ist kein Hecht Muhahahahaha selten so gelacht!!!!
Steht in Skåne noch vor Lachs und Co

MvH Lars


----------

